# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Shipping Registries >  Russian Register

## Apostolos

Στην  Ναυτεμπορική διάβασα άρθρο περί υπογραφής διμερούς συμφωνίας του Ρωσικού Νηογνώμονας με τον ΥΕΝ. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι συμφωνία είναι αυτή. Ο Ρωσικός νηογνώμονας ανήκει στον IACS πρέπει να έχει ξεχωριστή συμφωνία με το κράτος σημαίας?

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι ειναι ίσως ο φθηνότερος και ποιοτικότερος αναγνωρισμένος νηογνώμονας και η συμφωνία είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική για τον κλάδο των ακτοπλοϊκών

----------


## Νaval22

φαντάζομαι πως θα έχει σχέση με την γενικότερη αναγνώριση των νηογνομώνων απο κράτη σημαίας να προβαίνουν σε έγκριση σχεδίων και μελετών,που ξεφεύγουν απο τον καθαρά αυστηρό προορισμό των νηογνομώνων που είναι η εξασφάλιση της αντοχής και ακεραιότητας της μεταλλικής κατασκευής του πλοίου.

τέτοιες μελέτες αφορούν ελέγχους ευστάθειας και άλλων κανονισμών solas για τα οποία μέχρι πρίν λίγα χρόνια στην ελλάδα ο αποκλειστικός υπεύθυνος ήταν το ΥΕΝ μέσω του ΚΕΕΠ.

από ότι ξέρω έχουν εξουσιοδοτηθεί και άλλοι νηογνώνονες απο το ΥΕΝ κάτι που είναι πολύ θετικό γιατί ως γνωστών η δουλειά και η οργάνωση των νηογνόμωνων δεν συγκρίνεται με το ΚΕΕΠ το οποίο αποτελεί κρατικό κλιμάκιο κάτι που σημαίνει ότι κουβαλάει και μεγάλη διαφθορά.

----------


## Leo

> .........
> 
> Το ζήτημα είναι ότι ειναι ίσως ο φθηνότερος και ποιοτικότερος αναγνωρισμένος νηογνώμονας και η συμφωνία είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική για τον κλάδο των ακτοπλοϊκών


 
Συμφωνώ με όσα αναφέρει ο Στέφανος, αλλά έχω μια επιφύλλαξη στην παραπάνω παράθεση  Απόστολε. Δεν θέλω να το προχωρήσω, έχω την δική μου άποψη για τον ρόλο των νηογνωμόνων στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλία γενικότερα. Όλα είναι βασικά business και θεωρίες, στα δύσκολα ο παθών είναι μόνος του και ο νοών....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

